# 2006 Nissan Murano



## FRANCO2112 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hello all , Just bought a 2006 Nissan Murano 90.000 miles at a dealership in hellerown about 2 and a half weeks ago , driving home the i noticed the abs and awd lights on and going over bumps a rattle in the front end of course on the test drive drove up towards lehigh u on nice smooth roads , quick call to the dealer they sent it it to the nissian dealer nearby found the problem which i new what it was the abs sensor problem cured then the bushings on the stabilizer bar needed to get replaced they fixed that went home 2 days later i smell oil coming from the vent open the hood oil all over the top of the motor cover addressed they claim faulty dip stick fixed no problems with that since its only been 4 days since fix though when i had the Nissan in for for the last problem i told them to check a squeak noise only when you make a left turn not right turn at lower speed like pulling out of a driveway or turning into a parking spot and what sounds like a rubbing sound sometimes that comes with it they checked for the noise even said they heard it they had on the lift and said everything is tight have any of you had the the same problem ? am i over reacting with the noises ? thanks ahead of time


----------

